# good price for a '01 Sentra SE???



## spektraL (Dec 16, 2003)

2001 Nissan Sentra SE
15k miles
no dents/straches
clean interior
no problems

for $9k

is it a good price to buy?


----------



## Golbez (Dec 16, 2003)

just bought my 2003 Sentra SE with 5k miles for 8.7k =) Try and talk the guy down a little more, he prolly will budge.



spektraL said:


> 2001 Nissan Sentra SE
> 15k miles
> no dents/straches
> clean interior
> ...


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

http://www.kbb.com


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

looks like a decent price going off of what I got mine for, but you could probably go lower
I bought mine in May 02
$12k
18k miles
mint condition

and Golbez, there's no such thing as an 03 Sentra SE


----------



## Golbez (Dec 16, 2003)

err sorry.. Mines a XE =p


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

Durn! Mine had 37,200~ and was $9600 in August, does it have the performace package and the 2.0?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

nametakennow said:


> Durn! Mine had 37,200~ and was $9600 in August, does it have the performace package and the 2.0?



SE = 2.0


----------



## spektraL (Dec 16, 2003)

If it the Car has a Spoiler on it does it mean it has the complete performace package?

also has a sunroof

how do i check if it has ABS?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

if its an SE, thats a real good price, you should jump on it...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

spektraL said:


> If it the Car has a Spoiler on it does it mean it has the complete performace package?
> 
> also has a sunroof
> 
> how do i check if it has ABS?



The performance package has a spoiler, lsd, 16" wheels, and a couple other goodies. Check the pics in the link in my sig, if it has those wheels then it has the performance package.


----------



## spektraL (Dec 16, 2003)

ah i c, thanx guys.

only thing about the car is its a automatic.

but im geting a good price, and its my first car so i want it used

not acually gonna be "racing" maybe jus a bit of speeding for fun  

i dont know if i should fix it up with engine parts, got any suggestions?

i just know for sure im gonna put nice sounds in it.


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks dem0n for that clarification, I'm still learning about my own car... I asked if it was 2.0 because I don't see why they bother to put a 2.0 badge on there if all SE's have the SR20, but whatever. spektral, auto would kill me, personally, so if I were you I'd look around a little more first. Run an autotrader search or something. I also wouldn't do much if it was an auto as far as upgrades, but then again it is nice to do something. If you're going to do anything just do basic stuff, intake, exhaust, and simple stuff like better spark plugs and wires, synthetic oil (I'll be making the switch to synthetic next week), and mid-grade or, if you can afford it, high octane gas.


----------



## spektraL (Dec 16, 2003)

the thing is... 

i live in hawaii so theres not much cars for sale that are as good as this esp, for the price im getting

i just want a bit more to jump the performance


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

EEEEEK! auto!
I'm sorry but if I ever bought a car like that and it happened to be an auto I would be kicking myself for years. Even if it is Hawaii and there aren't many cars for sale, I would still wait. Maybe it's just me, but I can't take autos...I'm only 19 and I've owned 3 cars, all 3 have been 5-spd


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

nametakennow said:


> Thanks dem0n for that clarification, I'm still learning about my own car... I asked if it was 2.0 because I don't see why they bother to put a 2.0 badge on there if all SE's have the SR20, but whatever. .


Well, the thing is back in the B14, an SE didn't mean that it was a 2.0. There was some differences between a 200SX SE and a 200SX SE-R, but like say, the 1999 Sentra SE came with the SR20. I don't know why they put that 2.0 on the B15, just for the simple fact is that I debadged that as soon as I could.


----------

